# Lucky Find...



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

This was something that came my way today out of the blue....Anyone know advertising brewerania? It's in pretty good shape,....works fine. Might need a new cord, but hey...I just stuck a small bulb in one side to see if it woked and take a couple pics. Anyone take a stab at what it might be worth, or any info on it? It's quite large (about 16" inches across) Just a guesstimate I didn't measure.                                                                      Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

It has an inner crystal w/ the indian head etc,...and an 'outer' crystal w/ the numbers....Says "Union Made" on the back.


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice, gotta be a few hundred easy I would think..... congrats...here's one to watch on e-bay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Iroquois-lighte...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea97be07a


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Joe,

 That is a great clock! I've dug a few of their aqua crowns over the years, Here's a bit on the Brewery:









 "Iroquois Beverage Corp.
 201/256 Pratt Street
 Buffalo, New York
 (aka Iroquois Brewing Co.
 AKA International Brewing Co.)

 The Iroquois Brewery was successor to the Jacob Roos Brewery, originally founded in 1842.  Much of the Iroquois advertising that appeared after prohibition cites this 1842 date as the brewery's founding.
 The brewery was located between Hickory and Pratt Streets.  It was operated by Jacob Roos and, after his death, by George Roos, until 1892, when it was sold to Leonard Burgwerger.  Burgwerger razed the buildings and built a new brewery on the site.  This was the start of the Iroquois Brewing Company.

 Iroquois survived prohibition by brewing soda and near beer and reopened shortly after prohibition ended in April 1933.

 Iroquois grew and prospered after prohibition and became the largest brewer in Buffalo, attaining a capacity of 600,000 barrels per year.   For a time, Iroquois operated multiple breweries in the greater Buffalo area, including the former facilities of Mohawk (closed 1936) and Van Buren (closed 1950).

 In the 1950s, Iroquois merged with a group of other regional brewers and formed the International Brewing Company.  Iroquois' partners in this venture included Silver Bar (Tampa, FL), Frankenmuth (Frankenmuth, MI), and Old Dutch (Findlay, OH).

 Despite this attempt to build the merged companies into a large national network, the brands remained regional in nature.  Iroquois was taken independent again in 1965.

 At the time of its closing in 1971, Iroquois had outlived all other Buffalo breweries except for William Simon, which closed a couple of years later.

 Iroquois Afterwards

 The Iroquois brand name was well-known and highly regarded in the Lake Erie region and, after the Iroquois Brewery closed, the brand was kept alive for quite a number of years by a succession of regional brewers.  These included Meister Brau Brewery (Toledo, OH, closed 1972), August Wagner Brewery (Columbus, OH, closed 1974), Erie Brewing (Erie, PA, closed 1976), and Fred Koch Brewery (Dunkirk, NY, closed c. 1980). "  Found here with a bunch of go-withs.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Jim,...surfaceone,....Great info from both of you,...thanks very much.....This guy might have to go to our antique mall booth to do some Christmas (or otherwise needful things) funding[]...It looks pretty identical to the one on ebay other than the color of the clock hands....We find those Iroquois crowns from time to time in amber....less often in aqua.                                                 Joe 

 (Edited for spelling errors![])


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 30, 2009)

Endless font of interesting and useful information (you are) Mr. Lobey....If we we're neighbors we'd be hangin' out together. No doubt in my mind. You're always helpful and I'm always glad to see you show up in one of my posts. (Not everyone who has visited this place can say that)[]                                                            Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 1, 2009)

Great find Joe[]-------put it away from Leo[&:]------or it will be worth a Buck 2 eighty[]---when he gets done with it.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 1, 2009)

Excellent clock Joe.Congratulations on a nice find.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe is good at finding stuff like that.  My Mom is too.  Some people just have a way of doing that.  He has a cool desk that he picked up on the side of a curb about to be thrown out.  The desk is cool because it has a spot someone filled in where the inkwell would have gone.  

 I'm not sure about the antique mall.  I think it's a rip.  You pay all that rent, then people get multiple discounts.  Ebay may be too, though.  I guess we'll see what he decides.


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2009)

VERY COOL LOOKING CLOCK FOR SURE! JAMIE


----------

